# Kaufberatung für eine AIO



## Lxca (29. September 2020)

Guten Tag zusammen,

ich möchte mir bald einen neuen Rechner holen und bin mir unsicher wegen der Kühlung.

Ich möchte einen "Ryzen 7 3700x" verbauen, dieser soll in ein "Be quiet! Silent base 801".

Ein richtiges Preisbudget habe ich nicht. Ich wollte mir vielleicht eine NZXT z73 holen, da ich den Bildschirm sehr schön finde, aber ich weiß nicht, wie das mit der Lautstärke und Kühlleistung ist.

WICHTIG: Die Kühlung sollte sehr leise sein, aber ich möchte mir kein Luftkühler holen, da ich eine AIO schöner finde.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (29. September 2020)

Die https://geizhals.de/arctic-liquid-freezer-ii-280-acfre00066a-a2152339.html wäre eine Option, bzw in etwas größer https://geizhals.de/arctic-liquid-freezer-ii-360-acfre00068a-a2152640.html


----------



## Lxca (29. September 2020)

Wie sieht es da mit der Pumpe aus? Ich hätte zudem gerne eine mit RGB, wie bei der H150i Pro RGB. Die du geschickt hast gefällt mir optisch leider nicht so.


----------



## Schori (29. September 2020)

https://ratgeber.pcgameshardware.de/beste-kompaktwasserkuehlung-test


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (29. September 2020)

Im letzten Test der PCGH war die https://geizhals.de/cooler-master-masterliquid-ml240p-mirage-mly-d24m-a20pa-r1-a2065094.html ganz gut. Sehr leise Pumpe und ARGB...aber anscheinend gibt es davon keine schwarze 360er. Also entweder die "kleine" 240er oder die große in silber nehmen.
Alternativ den Liquid Freezer in 360mm nehmen und 3 RGB Lüfter extra kaufen. Dann ist zwar die Pumpe noch nicht beleuchtet, aber die Lüfter


----------



## Lxca (29. September 2020)

Ich werde es mir mal durchlesen, vielen dank! Wenn die Lüfter laut Bericht zu laut sind, besteht doch die Möglichkeit, diese im Nachhinein einfach zu wechseln oder?
@Einwegkartoffel die sieht echt schick aus! Die werde ich mir mal anschauen.


----------



## Slanzi (29. September 2020)

Hallo,
würde hier mal bei AM 4 auch die https://geizhals.de/alphacool-eisbaer-aurora-360-11730-a2218606.html in den Raum werfen (alternativ auch als 240/280er). Prinzipiell bekommst aber bei der Liquid Freezer 360 eben ordentlich was fürs Geld.


----------



## Shinna (30. September 2020)

Wie schon erwähnt ist die Liquid Freezer sowohl im Preis als auch von der Kühlleistung mit das Beste was man kaufen kann.  



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KPaSEGe6ML0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Ich selber bin mit meiner sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (30. September 2020)

Die Eisbaer hat wohl eine relativ laute Pumpe...hab ich zumindest iwo gelesen/gehört


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (30. September 2020)

Das soll wohl nur auf die erste Version zutreffen die Aura ist laut Igor (und einigen Usern hier im Forum) sogar bei 12 Volt fast unhörbar. Ich werde mich wohl alsbald davon selbst überzeugen können.


----------



## Anthropos (30. September 2020)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Das soll wohl nur auf die erste Version zutreffen die Aura ist laut Igor (und einigen Usern hier im Forum) sogar bei 12 Volt fast unhörbar.


Kann ich bestätigen. Sehr leise AIO! Hab die 420er.


----------



## Lxca (1. Oktober 2020)

Vielen dank für eure Beratung!


----------

